# 11 Pompanos Landed in My Ice Chest Today!!!



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Went fishing Friday with the family with a nice supply of sand fleas. Got the lines baited up and in the water around 9:00 a.m. Not long after that, we had our first hit. Reeled in a nice pompano. Of course the next few hits were the most famous … catfish …. like maybe 6 in a row. In the water again for the next round, boom, boom, boom, landed 3 more pompanos in a row with another 6 or more catfish to follow. A powerful hit came next and I knew it was no pompano and it turned out to be a blue fish. I looked and my other two rods had fish on -- reeled in 2 blue runners with 2 more to follow. We had a long wait until the next hit, what a needed break!! Bam, bam, bam!! Another 3 pompanos on the beach and in the ice chest. Between all the catfish and pompano, we caught another pelican! (Caught one a couple of weeks ago.) He was smaller but had to reel him in from about 40 yards out! We ended the day with a total of 1 blue fish, 4 blue runners, 11 pompanos, 1 remora, at least 25 catfish and 6 ladyfish. They were all fun to catch! Thanks JC.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice catch, Congrats.
I need to get out fishing.

Kevin


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

nice job! what beach were u at


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Daaaang man. What a day ! Congrats.


----------



## Hotsauce (Jul 28, 2009)

good job.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

reelndrag said:


> nice job! what beach were u at


Perdido.


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Mighty fine day partner


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

great report, as usual, keep them coming man...thanks for posting!


----------

